# Square Bills



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Just bought a few Square bill crank baits on a whim today, been hearing a lot about them. Other then trial and error...aka fishing...when would you use a 1.5 bait vs the 2.5 one? Just curious by nature. I fish mainly Escambia and Perdido, with a foray to Blackwater now and then. Thanks


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Them 1.5s work great at Escambia along the grass lines. Never had much luck with the 2.5 other than at Tensaw where the bigger bass are more common


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You can really run the square bills through heavy cover along the river, they bounce off logs and tree tops real well and don't hang up that bad.


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the bigger bait in situations where I know Im around either bigger fish or bigger baitfish. You can also get the bigger size down a little farther.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had much success with the 1.5 and not any with the 2.5. I fish Yellow, Backwater, East, and Escambia and the 1.5 has been the go-to crank on all of em. 

But since the rain has been bad, I haven't done crap with those things. 

NJD


----------

